

Matt Damon announced my latest Web site at the Clinton Global Initiative. Cool. - jlk

I helped implement the latest version of http://www.water.org with some people way smarter than I, and since Matt is co-founder of the new organization, he announced at the CGI last week. It's my first celebrity-announced project so I'm pumped. It isn't my site, I just worked on it, but happy to take comments back. Built on WordPress for rapid deployment, but many of the more complex bits and 3rd-party integration were done in django.
======
jlk
Link to site: <http://www.water.org>

Video of Matt:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5J3saCWZ-A&](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5J3saCWZ-A&);

